# Game Golf Digital Tracking System Review



## Scazza (Apr 26, 2014)

Morning All.

I have decided to post a review of the *Game Golf Digital Tracking System* which has recently launched in the UK over the last couple of weeks.

I am a gadget kind of guy and I like my stats so this device was right up my street!




*Packaging/Contents*

I do really like the packaging and how the product is displayed. Inside the box you get:


Game Golf Tracking Device
18 Tags for Clubs
USB Cable
Protective Pouch

The 'Club Tags' are for the following clubs: Driver, 3W, H, 4i, 5i, 6i, 7i, 8i, 9i, PW, GW, SW, LW & P. You also get 4 spare 'Tags' (Star, Diamond, Triangle & Cirlce) which can be assigned or used for different things such as a 'Penalty Shot' when tagging.

*Set Up*

To set the device up you are directed to 'gameyourgame.com/start' which runs you through the set up.

First you are asked to create a 'Game Golf' Account.

Once you have created an account you are directed to the set up page. This involves downloading the 'Transfer Software' which is available for both Mac & Windows.

Then I had to put the 'Tags' in to the top of clubs.




Once I had done that task I was ready to assign the tags to the clubs, so I was able to 'label' the tags with my actual clubs. Unfortunately with this the software doesn't have all the 'latest' clubs so I had to input my Driver & Irons manually which wasn't a major issue.

I then charged the device to 100% and it was all ready to use.

*On The Course*

So last night I managed to get up to the course after work and fit in 18 holes. I must say I didn't play my best golf, it was actually rather poor but I just wanted to see how I got on with the device, how accurate it was and what the end product was like.




On the first tee, I pushed down the power button (which is located on the 'Game" logo), it then flashed a couple of White and Red lights whilst it connected and gained a GPS location. Once it was ready to go the Green light appeared.
I pulled out my Driver, had a few practice swings and I was ready to go. I tagged my driver to the device, it vibrated, beeped and vibrated again to let me know that it was ready. At this point you have 60 seconds to complete you shot.

Once you complete the round you just turn the device off.

*Uploading Data/Interface*

I completed my whole round uploaded the data to my MacBook Pro. You use the 'Transfer Software' and once that has completed the upload and sorted the data, everything is then done in your internet browser.

This round the device was 2 shots out, but that is because I forgot to tag my drive on the 7th and and my 2nd shot on the 9th. It's easy to see when you have forgotten to tag a shot because of the information it gives you. For example on the 7th, it had me down as a par 4 (when I knew I had a 5) and the fact it had my 1st shot as a 6 iron from the fair way. So all I had to do was select the hole and click 'add tee shot' from the GPS is knows where the tee box is and where your 2nd shot was taken from so it automatically adds it in. As for my 2nd shot on 9, it had my drive registered as 466 yards so it's 'oddities' like this that will help you recognise when you forgot to tag.

So lets have a look at the first hole:

I hit a decent drive down the first which ended up on the right hand side of the fairway, I walked down to my ball and my Skycaddie displayed I had 145 to the middle of the green. It's down hill so I pull out my 9 iron, again a few practice swings, tag and swing. I put that to the front right bunker. Same routine, SW, couple swings, tag and play my shot which I put on the green and about 10ft away. Putter out, practice putts, tag and putt. I missed the putt so I did it again and this time made the putt for a bogey 5.




Above is how the system displays the information it has recorded. I really like how this is displayed and to be fair it was accurate. 

Once I was happy that the score, fairways & GIRs were correct I signed for the card. It is then stored and your stats are updated.

Here is a link to my round, so you can see all the stats and how it is displayed.

http://www.gamegolf.com/round/20513

*Browser Software*

In this part I am going to give an overview of the Dashboard/Profile pages available in your browser.




The Dashboard gives you a general overview, a few stats, a timeline of your activity and a Pro Spotlight.




You Profile is where you will find a lot more stats/figures. Here you find the following:


Average Score
Fairway Accuracy
GIRs
Putts Per Hole
Scrambling %
Average Club Distances
Your List of Rounds
Activity Timeline

I'm really looking forward to gathering more data to see a better representation of my club yardages. At the moment I used my Driver on 8 or 9 occasions last night and I currently have an Average Driving Distance of 261 Yards which ranges from a downwide drive of 304 Yards to a horror sliced 210 Yard drive.

Everything is presented really well and clearly, I haven't had an issue with wondering where something is or how to do something as it is really simple to navigate around the website.

They also have an iPhone/iPad app which I will go through now.

*iPhone/iPad App*

The App is a really nice addition as it allows you have all the information available to you where ever you are, it offers all the features of the web based app and it's displayed very well to.

I am going to show you a few screens from the iPhone App below:




The Dashboard is similar to web based app showing you a few stats and a general overview.




The My Rounds will load up on the 'Maps' and show you as 'Pins' your rounds. Select the round and it will provide you with the next screen:







Here you can see the score card and stats. Club Performance gives you a look at your club yardages.




*Conclusion*

I have only used the device once and I am already looking forward to using more and more over the summer. The more data it collects, the better the device becomes with providing you with accurate and interesting stats.

It's an easy product to use, you just have to remember to tag before you swing, or even after you swing for the device to work. 

As far as I can see it can be used in practice and competition rounds (which can't be said for any app which would track this kind of data) as this device doesn't aid you in any way whilst playing in a competition.

One thing that may let it down is the 'signing' for you round and the fact that if you aren't someone who is happy to take time to go through your round to make sure it's correct then this product isn't for you. However I really like being able to go through the round and seeing the stats in detail to make sure they are correct. 

The Â£200 is rather steep, but I really like the product. There isn't anything I can say about that would make me not want to use it. 

If you like stats, gadgets and interested to see your stats/round visually then this is a product for you.


----------



## granters (Apr 26, 2014)

Great review, I love this kind of thing. I have apps on my phone which I can't use during competitions to record club distance etc , this seems ideal. Expensive though!


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 26, 2014)

So after the initial setup the only thing you do during a round is touch the club sensor to the unit as each shot is hit and assuming you've done that for each and every shot then there isn't anything to it apart from 'signing' your card on the computer later.

I like this idea a lot but Â£200 is a lot for me to commit, I might also be a little concerned about a sensor breaking after being dropped into the bag.


----------



## Scazza (Apr 27, 2014)

granters said:



			Great review, I love this kind of thing. I have apps on my phone which I can't use during competitions to record club distance etc , this seems ideal. Expensive though!
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the big positives that this product has being a stand alone product that doesn't require anything on the course that could 'aid' you or your game to mean it can't be used in a competition. 



BTatHome said:



			So after the initial setup the only thing you do during a round is touch the club sensor to the unit as each shot is hit and assuming you've done that for each and every shot then there isn't anything to it apart from 'signing' your card on the computer later.

I like this idea a lot but Â£200 is a lot for me to commit, I might also be a little concerned about a sensor breaking after being dropped into the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, once you have completed the initial set up all you need to do is keep the unit charged, turn it on then tag each club before or after each shot during your round. Everything else is then done by the transfer software when you upload the data and sign for the round.

I am very impressed with the build quality of the sensor, there aren't lots of parts to it so if you put in the protective pouch when putting it back in your bag I can't see it 'breaking'. 

I was lucky that I managed to get mine for Â£110 from a forum member here, which I feel is a much more reasonable price point.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the review, saw it at the Manchester golf show yesterday and was impressed how much info it gave you. 
Personally the amount of info and what it can do, 200 doesn't sound ott to me considering you buy Drivers and putters for that price. 

Tell me any other software that can track how far you hit your clubs legally and during comps?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2014)

Great review, have been looking at the Game device for a long time! think its a b'day list for me due to the price, but would be happy to pay Â£200 if i had a spare Â£200 if you know what i mean!

Looking forward to an update in a month or 2??!


----------



## Scazza (Apr 27, 2014)

3565 said:



			Thanks for the review, saw it at the Manchester golf show yesterday and was impressed how much info it gave you. 
Personally the amount of info and what it can do, 200 doesn't sound ott to me considering you buy Drivers and putters for that price. 

Tell me any other software that can track how far you hit your clubs legally and during comps?
		
Click to expand...

Â£200 isn't OTT for what the product because the device, tags, software & the data it provides you is excellent. It's just a price point that for something that is a 'luxury' when it comes to golf is just out of reach for someone to go and get it. It's definitely something that you either save for a while or put on the birthday/xmas list.

As for any other software that can track how far you hit your clubs that is legal to use in competitions, there simply isn't. As software requires a device like an iPhone, the beauty of this is the device is the only thing you need on course and it doesn't offer a player any aid. The beauty of the product is used after the game.



Rooter said:



			Great review, have been looking at the Game device for a long time! think its a b'day list for me due to the price, but would be happy to pay Â£200 if i had a spare Â£200 if you know what i mean!

Looking forward to an update in a month or 2??!
		
Click to expand...

I will definitely keep everyone up to date in a month or 2 once I have gathered more information/data.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 28, 2014)

I saw this reviewed a while back in the mags and it interested me, after seeing it demoed at the manchester golf show its top of my wants list, an impressive bit of kit imo.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2014)

To be fair, if I could pick it up for Â£110 I'd probably go for it like a shot!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be fair, if I could pick it up for Â£110 I'd probably go for it like a shot!
		
Click to expand...

I remembered seeing this offered @ Â£110 on Monday checked the seller and it went in 20mins!


----------



## Scazza (Apr 30, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I remembered seeing this offered @ Â£110 on Monday checked the seller and it went in 20mins!
		
Click to expand...

It was actually me who snapped it up off the guy on the forum here for Â£110


----------



## simmb (May 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To be fair, if I could pick it up for Â£110 I'd probably go for it like a shot!
		
Click to expand...

My brother in law picked me one up in the states for Â£150 couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## Foxholer (May 3, 2014)

I believe GMac was so impressed he bought a chunk of the company!

And I saw an article about Lydia Ko's use of it in one of her practice rounds. http://www.golfwrx.com/205807/lydia-ko-uses-game-golf-in-preparation-for-her-win/


----------



## 3565 (May 3, 2014)

Scazza said:



			It was actually me who snapped it up off the guy on the forum here for Â£110 

Click to expand...

How are you getting on with Game Golf. I'm toing and froing about getting it, but I got birthday money today which could help, but also looking at launch sensor device as well, or a Giannini putter, can't make my flamin mind up.


----------



## road2ruin (May 3, 2014)

Great review! Mine is getting its dÃ©but tomorrow morning.


----------



## Scazza (May 4, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			Great review! Mine is getting its dÃ©but tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how you got on with it 



3565 said:



			How are you getting on with Game Golf. I'm toing and froing about getting it, but I got birthday money today which could help, but also looking at launch sensor device as well, or a Giannini putter, can't make my flamin mind up.
		
Click to expand...

Played a Texas Scramble this weekend so I couldn't take it out for it's 2nd outting which I am hoping to do next weekend!


----------



## road2ruin (May 4, 2014)

Scazza, played terribly and just sat here now reliving the horror of some of my play! That said the whole tagging thing came very naturally and it's really easy to edit a round having finished so I think this has a decent amount of mileage in it!

It'd be good to have more people to 'follow' as this thing gets more popular! Happy to do so with any of the GM lot!


----------



## Scazza (May 4, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			Scazza, played terribly and just sat here now reliving the horror of some of my play! That said the whole tagging thing came very naturally and it's really easy to edit a round having finished so I think this has a decent amount of mileage in it!

It'd be good to have more people to 'follow' as this thing gets more popular! Happy to do so with any of the GM lot!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I played terrible with my 1st round using the device (nearly double my handicap) but as you said, I found it very easy going through the card and amending any small errors.

Again, the tagging really is something that clicks almost immediately. Yes I did forget to tag one of my drives but the software makes it easy to add it in.

My 'Username' is Scazza so add me, would be good to start getting a 'friends' list together.


----------



## road2ruin (May 4, 2014)

Scazza said:



			My 'Username' is Scazza so add me, would be good to start getting a 'friends' list together.
		
Click to expand...

Following! There is now no hiding place!


----------



## Scazza (May 4, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			Following! There is now no hiding place!
		
Click to expand...

I've followed back. Would be good to know of anyone else on the forum who has one and for them to post their Usernames


----------



## 3565 (May 4, 2014)

If I decide to get one, i will.


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 5, 2014)

Now I definitely want one of these.  I currently use the Nike app to track my round, so I put in if I hit the fairway, how many puts etc, and it spits out some decent stats - but having something like this where I can see how far I am hitting a club, and how consistent I am.

One of the appeals of this for me is where you can see how far you are hitting.  The driving range for me is not easy to track, what looks like 200 is probably a lot less, and the balls are obviously different.

Â£200 is also a little expensive, and I was also concerned that it didn't have a tag for a 5 wood or more than one hybrid club.

Also, how does it know how your ball bounced? The flight of the ball. If you ballooned it, hit it sweet, or played a low shot.  

One other thing too, does it give you GPS distances to the flags?


----------



## road2ruin (May 5, 2014)

Nick_Toye said:



			Â£200 is also a little expensive, and I was also concerned that it didn't have a tag for a 5 wood or more than one hybrid club.

Also, how does it know how your ball bounced? The flight of the ball. If you ballooned it, hit it sweet, or played a low shot.  

One other thing too, does it give you GPS distances to the flags?
		
Click to expand...

Nick, this thing is purely a stats gadget, it has no use for you during a round so doesn't give any yardages to flags etc. It just keeps track of shots, club data etc.

It doesn't keep track of ball flight, bounce of ball etc as that's not what it was designed for, it just plots your round on the course so you can analyse (commiserate) after your came. It is not a training aid in that sense.

In terms of tagging clubs, it gives you pre-identified tags for the 'usual' clubs then gives you 4 'extra' tags which you can assign to any of your additional clubs. For me this is my other hybrids for example.


----------



## Nick_Toye (May 5, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			Nick, this thing is purely a stats gadget, it has no use for you during a round so doesn't give any yardages to flags etc. It just keeps track of shots, club data etc.

It doesn't keep track of ball flight, bounce of ball etc as that's not what it was designed for, it just plots your round on the course so you can analyse (commiserate) after your came. It is not a training aid in that sense.

In terms of tagging clubs, it gives you pre-identified tags for the 'usual' clubs then gives you 4 'extra' tags which you can assign to any of your additional clubs. For me this is my other hybrids for example.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I only suggested that because I saw on the guys game review it looked like the ball had bounced, but thinking now that was just the next shot he played.  It threw me for some reason.

Still looks good, may well get this and the Sky Caddie too.


----------



## karlcole (May 11, 2014)

Scazza said:



			I've followed back. Would be good to know of anyone else on the forum who has one and for them to post their Usernames 

Click to expand...

I'm karlcole on it if anyone's interested ha


----------



## BTatHome (May 11, 2014)

karlcole said:



			I'm karlcole on it if anyone's interested ha
		
Click to expand...

I'd be amazed if someone doesn't write an phone app (with the use of NFC tags) to emulate this for a lot lot less money.


----------



## road2ruin (May 12, 2014)

karlcole said:



			I'm karlcole on it if anyone's interested ha
		
Click to expand...

Followed!


----------



## Alex1975 (May 13, 2014)

Good review, very interesting. I think I would be into it if I did not have to always press a button to tell it what club I had and that I was ready.


----------



## Twire (May 13, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Good review, very interesting. I think I would be into it if I did not have to always press a button to tell it what club I had and that I was ready.
		
Click to expand...

Each club has it's own unique "tag" pushed in the hole in the grip. All you need to do is move this under the reader which is worn on your belt and your good to go. There's no button presses or club numbers to dial in after the initial set up.


----------



## road2ruin (May 13, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Good review, very interesting. I think I would be into it if I did not have to always press a button to tell it what club I had and that I was ready.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the tags are on the clubs so it's just a case of touching the tag to the unit which sits on your belt. You have 60 seconds between 'tagging' and playing the shot so there is no rush in terms of actually playing the shot. 

I've found that it's just becoming part of my pre-shot routine although I do have to remember to do it when tapping in the really short ones!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 13, 2014)

I thought there was a shot band for each club so not tagging the short taps wouldn't affect the stats anyway?


----------



## road2ruin (May 14, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I thought there was a shot band for each club so not tagging the short taps wouldn't affect the stats anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Not as far as I am aware. Each shot should be tagged as that will affect the stats side of things. I have forgotten a couple of times however the software is easy enough to use in terms of editing after the round.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 14, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			Not as far as I am aware. Each shot should be tagged as that will affect the stats side of things. I have forgotten a couple of times however the software is easy enough to use in terms of editing after the round.
		
Click to expand...

thanks, maybe its an option then as the sales guys at game golf explained it to me like that when doing a demo at the M/cr golf show.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 13, 2015)

Any follow up info on this after using it for a while?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Any follow up info on this after using it for a while?
		
Click to expand...

I've used it for pretty much every round I've played since last April, logged over 75 Rounds, 
I love it, this has identified my actual weak areas rather then my perceived ones, it has enabled me to target specific areas, my handicap has reduced from 15.4 to 13.8, not 100% down to this, but it really has helped, I've gone for lessons for specific areas rarher than non specific.
I have actual yardages rather than what I think and these have come from actual shots in all weathers rather than stood on a range.
It's fun, I think we have over 25 guys on here using it and we've already started monthly challenges against each other.
At the end of the day it's an aid, not the be all n end all, but used correctly it can and does help.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to reply pauldj42. I am really interested in it but hadn't ever spoken to anyone who's been using it.

Silly question but if I were to put the scanner thing on my bag rather than belt can your see that working just as well?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Thanks for taking the time to reply pauldj42. I am really interested in it but hadn't ever spoken to anyone who's been using it.

Silly question but if I were to put the scanner thing on my bag rather than belt can your see that working just as well?
		
Click to expand...

If you keep on the short stuff and don't collect putting data then yes!
In all honesty I had reservations about it being on my belt, but it's that light and small you don't notice it.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If you keep on the short stuff and don't collect putting data then yes!
In all honesty I had reservations about it being on my belt, but it's that light and small you don't notice it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - hadn't thought about the putting! No problem with tags coming loose at all?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 14, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Thanks - hadn't thought about the putting! No problem with tags coming loose at all?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly 10 months in use and absolutely no issues,


----------

